# International flights and ecigs



## LJRanger (4/11/14)

I wasn't sure where to post this so sorry if its in the wrong place.
Do any of you know what restrictions there are with ecigarettes and e-liquids when flying internationally? e.g. how much e-liquid will you be able to take with you? Are your vapes allowed on board with you etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## WHeunis (5/11/14)

Your biggest problem will be with batteries.
ANY AND ALL batteries are not allowed in your luggage. You MUST keep them with you.

And be forewarned, some smaller planes will not allow any batteries.

It's best you contact the company you will be flying with and ask them about their battery policies.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Renaldo (5/11/14)

I flew a 15 hour flight to NYC from JNB and carried it in my laptop bag as carry on luggage. They saw it and didn't have a problem. Eventually on the flight I wanted to test a theory so I pulled it out when the cabin lights were out and I took a couple of puffs whilst pulling my top over my mouth whilst blowing out... no one noticed a thing. I basically smoked every 30 min and took about 4 drags at a time. No one noticed and I was happy as this meant that firstly the vapor wasn't seen and secondly that it didn't give off any smell to alert other passengers.

I know it's against regulation and there were risks involved but I wanted to test this theory. I didn't have the guts to go and try it on the smoke alarm in the plane's bathroom. I did however try it in my hotel room. I stood underneath the smoke alarm and blew straight into it and it didn't set it off.

To end I would say that they didn't mind that I had it all on me. I was allowed to vape at the airports though openly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShaneW (5/11/14)

I had absolutely no problem on Emirates and I had 18650s and juice in my laptop bag and in my checked in bag. No questions asked or problems carrying the device either. 

Also had a few stealth vape sessions when the lights went out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Never had a problem with vape gear, batteries and e-juice (6ml pre-filled Reo bottles) on various airlines - carry on as well as checked in luggage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

I stuck the juice in a clear plastic ziplock in my carry on and had my iStick in my pocket, no problems. There are also ways and means to use an e-sig in the toilet (according to a friend of a friend)


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

I have flown a lot with my Reos and batteries and jooses in my hand luggage. Have encountered zero problems. Last time went overseas for 30 days so carried a lot of juices - no problems. Carry my juices in ziplock bags - max 100ml per bag. Batteries in those little plastic battery boxes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> I flew a 15 hour flight to NYC from JNB and carried it in my laptop bag as carry on luggage. They saw it and didn't have a problem. Eventually on the flight I wanted to test a theory so I pulled it out when the cabin lights were out and I took a couple of puffs whilst pulling my top over my mouth whilst blowing out... no one noticed a thing. I basically smoked every 30 min and took about 4 drags at a time. No one noticed and I was happy as this meant that firstly the vapor wasn't seen and secondly that it didn't give off any smell to alert other passengers.
> 
> I know it's against regulation and there were risks involved but I wanted to test this theory. I didn't have the guts to go and try it on the smoke alarm in the plane's bathroom. I did however try it in my hotel room. I stood underneath the smoke alarm and blew straight into it and it didn't set it off.
> 
> To end I would say that they didn't mind that I had it all on me. I was allowed to vape at the airports though openly.


@vaalboy tried that smoke alarm test too in his hotel room - and it went off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Have not flown internationally since I started vaping

But have done several local flights on SAA, Kulula and BA.
Never had any problems
I take all my gear with me on the plane including the juice bottles in ziplock bags and batteries in little pouches 
I put all my gear in a little backpack or in another carry on bag.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

here is the perfect little mod for flights and stealth vapes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## LJRanger (5/11/14)

Thanks for all the info and replies. Im only flying to Namibia so i don't think they can be too full of nonsense. Will call ahead just to make sure. I won't think they're funny if they tell me to toss away anything before boarding


----------



## vaalboy (5/11/14)

I have _smokedetectorphobia_ after my last experience 

Whilst on a regional flight just the other day (SAA), I ended up chatting to a flight attendant while waiting for another passenger who was in the loo, and asked her whether they have had or know of any incidents whereby e cig vapour has caused the loo detectors to go off. She was said she didn't but relayed a story about her colleague who set off the alarm by using hair spay.

I'm not prepared to chance a toilet vape, but will easily steal a vape or too sitting in my seat.


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

I put the blanky they give you over my head and vape away at leisure when I feel I need some nic kick, did the occasional vape in the gents, but it just don't feel right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (5/11/14)

vaalboy said:


> I have _smokedetectorphobia_ after my last experience
> 
> Whilst on a regional flight just the other day (SAA), I ended up chatting to a flight attendant while waiting for another passenger who was in the loo, and asked her whether they have had or know of any incidents whereby e cig vapour has caused the loo detectors to go off. She was said she didn't but relayed a story about her colleague who set off the alarm by using hair spay.
> 
> I'm not prepared to chance a toilet vape, but will easily steal a vape or too sitting in my seat.



You basically have an out now... all you need to do is take some under arm spray with you to the loo when you want to vape. If it goes off you merely show your under arm spray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

Some sensors work on detecting particles of any nature, so even vapour can set them off. The El Capitano trademarked DI2 "drag-inhale-inhale" method should circumvent that from happening. Use at own risk though as there are substantial fines


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

El Capitan said:


> Some sensors work on detecting particles of any nature, so even vapour can set them off. The El Capitano trademarked DI2 "drag-inhale-inhale" method should circumvent that from happening. Use at own risk though as there are substantial fines



You need an avatar
And where is "La la land" ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/11/14)

Flown over 40 times with a huge array of mods, batteries, atties, juice etc etc. All I have had so far is admirers from security checking my hand luggage through. Any sharp objects including nail clippers, screwdrivers go in my checked in baggage. Stealth vaped in my seat every time and when needed more nic a trip to the toilet was necessary. Never tripped off a smoke detector even with my first test sub ohming with serious clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> You need an avatar
> And where is "La la land" ?



I have an Avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyaaz (8/9/17)

ShaneW said:


> I had absolutely no problem on Emirates and I had 18650s and juice in my laptop bag and in my checked in bag. No questions asked or problems carrying the device either.
> 
> Also had a few stealth vape sessions when the lights went out.



Were you in transit in Dubai? And there were no problems in Dubai?


----------



## Mender31 (13/9/17)

I was about to ask about building gear like nail clippers and tweezers and such. So if it's in your checked in luggage it won't be a problem? Obviously not taking all my gear with but just need some of my rebuilding supplies so quite worried about the wire and things I use as wire cutters and so forth

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (14/9/17)

Mender31 said:


> I was about to ask about building gear like nail clippers and tweezers and such. So if it's in your checked in luggage it won't be a problem? Obviously not taking all my gear with but just need some of my rebuilding supplies so quite worried about the wire and things I use as wire cutters and so forth
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


If it's checked in then you shouldn't have a problem, sharp stuff must just be kept out of your carry-on luggage.


----------

